
2017 and FreeBSD is still using RC4 in arc4random - blorgle
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/lib/libc/gen/arc4random.c?view=log
======
blorgle
Even though there were two patches submitted in 2013 and 2014 to switch to
ChaCha:

[https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
bugs/2013-Octobe...](https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
bugs/2013-October/054018.html)

[https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
hackers/2014-May...](https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-
hackers/2014-May/045235.html)

:(

